# Mike Tyson vs. Sugar Ray Leonard



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2016)

As a continuation of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Mike Tyson vs. Sugar Ray Leonard, which starts the second round.

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Mike Tyson vs. Sugar Ray Leonard

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: http://challonge.com/martialtalkboxing


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 31, 2016)

Sugar Ray bats him around like a cat toy, and stays away from those bombs. Tyson bites his glove, wont let go; and, they finally let him have the damn thing.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, this tournament completely slipped my mind. Mike Tyson won 5-0, I'll post the next challenge later today.


----------

